# State Police Union Warns of Public Safety Crisis



## 61326 (Oct 30, 2021)

N/a


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

For once, LET IT HAPPEN. Do what NYPD/NYFD is doing, if you're suspended or fired show up to work anyway and make the job send you home. Let the public know who is really responsible for this "crisis".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hush said:


> For once, LET IT HAPPEN. Do what NYPD/NYFD is doing, if you're suspended or fired show up to work anyway and make the job send you home. Let the public know who is really responsible for this "crisis".


According to mayor Beetlejuice doing that is an insurrection.  Seriously it's like when your kid learns a new word and wants to use it every chance they get.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

HistoryHound said:


> According to mayor Beetlejuice doing that is an insurrection.  Seriously it's like when your kid learns a new word and wants to use it every chance they get.


Thankfully that era is almost over


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I couldn't get past the first paragraph before I got a little nauseas. If you're about to let HUNDREDS GO and DON'T think there's a pending Public Safety crisis, you're just too goddamn stupid to be in the position you're in and STUPID PEOPLE should NOT be running ANYTHING, especially a PUBLIC SAFETY AGENCY!

I'm so frigging disgusted with this frigging state and the frigging way it's being run....INTO THE GROUND!


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Okla. state police to hold 'bridge' academy amid 'imminent' trooper shortage


"We're looking at creative ways to recruit for the agency," said Chief Pat Mays




www.police1.com


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Treehouse413 said:


> Okla. state police to hold 'bridge' academy amid 'imminent' trooper shortage
> 
> 
> "We're looking at creative ways to recruit for the agency," said Chief Pat Mays
> ...


Exactly the type of thing MSP should be doing.. but they won’t because of “tradition” or whatever.

I have a family member who’s going to Texas DPS, starting their “A-Class” in February. He got through their hiring process in 1.5 months from the day he submitted materials, to testing, physical, PFT, everything. And from a logistics standpoint you’d think Texas would have a more difficult time since the state is massive, but they clearly have a quicker system. Then there’s their B-Class starting in May 2022.. so they’re already starting a class before the other one ends, crazy idea right?!

Texas with a mass that is probably 20x if not more the size of Massachusetts is going to hire somewhere in the region of 250-350 Troopers before Massachusetts even gets this next academy started. All while they’re losing a ton of people because of this vaccine mandate and just general retirements from an aging force. It’s crazy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

MSP 2024: 1 Col., 2 Lt. Col., 5 Maj., 20 Capt., 40 Lt., 320 Troopers. Average response time to any call, 2 days, 27 minutes. BUT, there's a class of 30 being recruited next month!


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Kilvinsky said:


> MSP 2024: 1 Col., 2 Lt. Col., 5 Maj., 20 Capt., 40 Lt., 320 Troopers. Average response time to any call, 2 days, 27 minutes. BUT, there's a class of 30 being recruited next month!


The wait is killing me for the 87th RTT letters. I hear the mailman pull up and sprint from my office to mailbox only to be disappointed everyday lol. Hopefully they somehow expand the class sizes by a lot.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

JL01930 said:


> The wait is killing me for the 87th RTT letters. I hear the mailman pull up and sprint from my office to mailbox only to be disappointed everyday lol. Hopefully they somehow expand the class sizes by a lot.


They can’t really do more than 240-250. The academy just isn’t big enough to house more than that. Unless they contract out some other facility, but that is highly unlikely.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

DPH1992 said:


> They can’t really do more than 240-250. The academy just isn’t big enough to house more than that. Unless they contract out some other facility, but that is highly unlikely.


Sure they can. Just less time for wearing undies on the head and other things related to shit.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Sure they can. Just less time for wearing undies on the head and other things related to shit.


There seems to be a theme here..


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

DPH1992 said:


> There seems to be a theme here..


CCCSD is an angry elf?


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just build a new academy right quick  Why not use one of those abandoned mental hospitals you guys love keeping around in your state?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

KPD54 said:


> Just build a new academy right quick  Why not use one of those abandoned mental hospitals you guys love keeping around in your state?


Funny enough, the academy in New Braintree was supposed to be a prison... irony at its finest.


----------

